# HeartStart MRx Monitor/Defibrillator?



## Phil (May 7, 2005)

Hello everyone,


we are planning to get new monitor/defibrillator units for our EMS.

At first, we were thinking to get the ZOLL M-Series, as it offers all features we need (12-lead ECG, Capnography, SpO2, NBP, Pacer) and as it is quite easy to use, which is important for us, as a lot of volunteers are working in our EMS.
Because of this we would rather not want to get the LifePak 12, as I think it is a bit complicated to handle.  Otherwise it's certainly a very good unit! 

Anyway, I am quite well informed about the ZOLL and the LP 12.

Now we came across the quite new Philips Heartstart MRx Monitor/Defibrillator.
Unfortunately, I did not find any reports about the unit.  :unsure:

Also, hardly anyone is using that unit in Germany. Maybe this is different in the US?

I would be very thankful if you could post some experience with the unit concerning reliability, ease of use, battery management, etc.


BTW: I just introduced myself in a topic in the EMS Lounge.


Regards,
philipp


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 7, 2005)

For primarily medic or EMT use?


and....welcome


----------



## Phil (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 7 2005, 11:25 AM
> *For primarily medic or EMT use?*


Sorry, forgot to mention that: We need it primarily for EMT use on the ambulances.
As we have an emergency physician service in Germany (so called "rendezvous system": the doctor comes with a seperate small and fast car in case he is needed) the usage by a doctor also occurs from time to time.



> *and....welcome*


Thanks.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 7, 2005)

LP 12 would work then, it works as auto and manual...auto for EMTs and manual for the Doc


----------



## Phil (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 7 2005, 01:09 PM
> *LP 12 would work then, it works as auto and manual...auto for EMTs and manual for the Doc*


Yes, but I think the ZOLL and the MRx can also work both in auto and manual mode.


----------



## MMiz (May 7, 2005)

Phil,

While our units use LifePak 12s and 500s, I generally think I know about Defibrillators, as I've spent some time researching them.

I've never even heard of the HeartStart MRx, and I'm not sure when it was released.

I've heard great things about the Zoll M Series, and it seems people that have them love them, while those who don't have minor complaints.

Do you know of any services that are actually using the HeartStart MRx in the field?  Around here (Michigan, USA), I've only heard of services using the LifePack 10, 12, and Zoll M Series.

I know my reply probably doesn't contain the information you're looking for, but now you have me interested.  I'd love to learn more about the HeartStart MRx and possibly see one in action.


----------



## Chimpie (May 7, 2005)

I'm sure you've looked at the Philips page for this but for those who haven't: Philips MRx


----------



## Jon (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phil+May 7 2005, 01:06 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phil @ May 7 2005, 01:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuemedic7306_@May 7 2005, 11:25 AM
> *For primarily medic or EMT use?*


Sorry, forgot to mention that: We need it primarily for EMT use on the ambulances.
As we have an emergency physician service in Germany (so called "rendezvous system": the doctor comes with a seperate small and fast car in case he is needed) the usage by a doctor also occurs from time to time.



> *and....welcome*


Thanks.   [/b][/quote]
 Phil - when your EMT's use the monitor/defib - what purpose are they using it for??? Here in PA, EMT's can ONLY use AED's - Paramedics bring their own defib/monitors.

Would your EMt's use it as a monitor, or just as an AED?


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 8, 2005)

Ive used a LP 12 and a Zoll M series.....they are both good...but on balance, the LP 12 gives you a lot of 'Bang for Your Buck'...but I wouldnt care which I had.
Philipps, never heard of one, seen one, used one, so I can't comment.


----------



## Phil (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for your comments!

Matt, I think the MRx has been released around a year ago or so - but I'm not sure. I have heard good things about the ZOLL M as well. But I think the LP 12 is great as well!
A couple of services in the US apparently uses the MRx, at least it says so on a page of the Philips web-site. Maybe you can contact one of them?



> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 7 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Phil - when your EMT's use the monitor/defib - what purpose are they using it for??? Here in PA, EMT's can ONLY use AED's - Paramedics bring their own defib/monitors.
> Would your EMt's use it as a monitor, or just as an AED?*


I think I was a bit unprecise before. In fact, our ambulances are occupied with an EMT and a paremedic (if I compare the training level of our people correctly to yours - see also my recent post in the EMS lounge).
So far, our paramedics are allowed to use the manual defibrillator mode, but this may change soon so we need an AED function in any case. Of course we also use it as a monitor. When the emergency doc is called in, he will normally use it as well, includung the pacer etc.


----------



## Jon (May 8, 2005)

I like the MRx - very big screen, can do anytihng you would want to do - 12-leads, NiBP SpO2, 3 lead, AED... Probably will do EtCO2, I don't know if it will do IABP or some of the other CCT functions the M-series CCT or the LP12 CCT will do

Jon


----------



## GFD940 (May 8, 2005)

I use Zoll M series on a daily basis and love it.  I have had the opportunity to demo the Philips some.  I didn't like the 12 lead cable setup as much as the Zoll.  Also, the it was a good bit larger, comparable to the LP 12.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 8, 2005)

buy the mrx. its a great maching. BIG screen, well arranged, easy to use, every function you could want. not very big/heavy. a wonderful product


----------



## Phil (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your comments.



> _Originally posted by GFD940+May 8 2005, 11:37 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GFD940 @ May 8 2005, 11:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>I didn't like the 12 lead cable setup as much as the Zoll.[/b]_


_
What exactly was wrong about the setup?

<!--QuoteBegin-KEVD18_@May 8 2005, 12:19 PM
*buy the mrx. its a great maching. BIG screen, well arranged, easy to use, every function you could want. not very big/heavy. a wonderful product*[/quote]
Have you got any experience concerning the reliability? I heard of problems with the MRx needing frequent servicing.
Also what about the battery concept? Is that good?


----------



## KEVD18 (May 9, 2005)

phil: before we talk anymore about monitor/defibs, mrx or otherewise, i need to tell you two important things:

1. i'm a basic emt, not trained or authorized to use them(doesnt mean i dont know how, just cant legally do it) therefore i have no street time with any of these devices

2. i work for a phillips distributor and there fore might be just a little biased

moving on, the only reference i have heard of above average service frequency on an mrx was when they first came out. which stands to reason. the first production run of any complicated device had a high rate of recalls and servicing. i havent heard of any major, unusual, or noteworthy problems since the mrx hit the streets and in fact i ahve heard from the guys in the field that they love it for the reasons i mentioned


----------



## GFD940 (May 10, 2005)

The Philips demo I played with had 1 set of wires for the limb leads and a separate wire for the chest leads.  There may be a different set up out there, so KEVD18 correct me if I am wrong.

The Zoll 12 lead works off of 1 set of wires by plugging the 12" chest lead cable into the limb lead set up.  The less wires for me to tangle up or trip over the better.


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GFD940_@May 10 2005, 12:04 PM
> * The Philips demo I played with had 1 set of wires for the limb leads and a separate wire for the chest leads.  There may be a different set up out there, so KEVD18 correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The Zoll 12 lead works off of 1 set of wires by plugging the 12" chest lead cable into the limb lead set up.  The less wires for me to tangle up or trip over the better. *


 isn't that the same way as the LP 12?

On the other hand, having a seprate cable for V1-V6 means that the limb lead cable can be the standard, almost inexpensive one, instead of the big one that Physio uses.

Jon


----------



## KEVD18 (May 10, 2005)

for specifics like that on the mrx, i'll have to fiddle with the demo at the office since i dont play with it everyday. may take a bit, but i'll get back to you guys.....


----------



## Phil (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@May 9 2005, 07:48 PM
> *phil: before we talk anymore about monitor/defibs, mrx or otherewise, i need to tell you two important things:
> *


Tnanks for your honesty.  

I got the confirmation on high recalls on the first units due to problem with the charging PCB, but this seems to be resolved now.


Anyway, in the meantime we had a visit of the sales representative to get a demo of the MRx. I must admit it is really a great unit!

There are different options for the leads:
3 (to switch between I/II/III) + 7 (the ground lead and V1-V6)
5 (the normal 4 + one V that you may displace) + 5  V2-V6
10 leads
So from that point of view it is flexible.

What I most liked is the screen. Very bright and large! You can very easily configure which curves you want to see.
And it is really easy to use! You can almost do anything withouth the manual (if you have some experience).
And it is not heavy, that is true.
I also like the impedance measurement on the paddles - that reminds you to exercise enough pressure.

However, there are some points which I did not like or where I would ask you if you have any experience:
The screen seems quite damageable. Any experience with that?
And what about the batteries. They claim they have a long life time - is that true? I mean not how long it runs with one battery, that is OK (5 hours or so), I mean how long it takes until you have to dispose them.


----------

